# Tritronics G2 Frustrations



## Guest (Oct 6, 2005)

Anyone having problems with your G2 collars from Tritronics? :?: 

I got my first sport 80M G2 in July. I am now on my 3rd unit (sent the first two back due to problems--stopped working). Now my third unit isn't working as of yesterday. I have to say, Tritronics customer support center has been excellent to work with for they 2-day expressed me replacement units---but this routine is getting tiresome. I will be calling Tritronics tommorow to get a replacement--but I won't be asking for a G2. I like the features of the G2 but after problems with now 3 different units in the last 3 months, my confidence is no longer there.


----------



## 4 Labs (Apr 17, 2005)

I have no problem with my G2 500....what is going on with them?


----------



## FowlDogs (Dec 31, 2004)

I love my SportDog SD-2000. Not 1 problem with it. 

For what it's worth.


----------



## Lab-Kid (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm sorry to say that my new Sport 80C G2 lasted 1month and 3 days before it quit on Sunday. Now I get to see how good TT's service is.


----------



## Chad Engels (Aug 17, 2004)

I hope your G2 is still under warranty, because their service is horrible when it comes to standing behind their product. That has been my personal experience anyway.

Chad


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Chad Engels said:


> I hope your G2 is still under warranty, because their service is horrible when it comes to standing behind their product. That has been my personal experience anyway.
> 
> Chad


This seems to be more of what I am hearing. Their service used to be great. But, I haven't used them for a while now, using Sportdog who IMHO have the best service in the business.


----------

